# War das ein Reiher? (Opferansicht)



## JochenK (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe heute morgen den Kameraden unten an unserem Teich gefunden, und möchte nur mal kurz wissen, ob das nun der alte __ Reiher war, oder wonach sieht euch das aus?

Der Fisch war schon tod als ich ihn gefunden habe, wer immer das war scheint schon eine Weile vorher da gewesen zu sein, und wurde wohl durch irgendwen gestört.

Gruß Joe


----------



## hoboo34 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Wie weit entfernt lag er denn vom Teich ?
Reiher würde ich ausschliessen. Wenn er einen sauber erwischt wird er auch "verwertet".
Rausschleudern ist da nicht so die normale Masche.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Sieht mir auch nicht nach Reiher aus, schon Merkwürdig


----------



## ebo (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Ev. eine Katze? Sind das Kratzspuren auf der Seite? Also ich hatte mal einen ähnlichen Fall und ein paar Tage später hatte ich den Verursacher. Nachbars Katze. 

Gruss
ebo


----------



## JochenK (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Hallo Leute,

also zu 1. der Koi lag direkt neben der Flachwasserzone, ca. 3-5 cm. vom Wasser.
zu 2. Kratzspuren erkenn ich nicht direkt, das Foto hab ich eben erst gemacht, den Koi hab ich heut morgen gefunden, kann sein das er desshalb etwas "verändert" ausschaut.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, ich hab auf dem Zement in der Flachwasserzone einen lockeren Algenteppich, und in diesem hab ich ein paar Stellen gefunden die Katzenspuren sein könnten. Dort waren etwa 2cm² große Flecken ohne Algen, das könnte von den Pfoten gekommen sein.

Vor einigen Tagen hatte ich schon einmal den Verdacht das Reiher oder andere an den Fischen waren da niemand zu sehen war, lag aber nur an den Algen.
Dabei habe ich jedoch am "Strand" frischen glatten Sand aufgeschüttet, und am nächsten Tag wareen da zig Vogelspuren, aber auch ganz eindeeutige Pfotenabdrücke...

Wenn ihr nun sagt es schaut nicht nach Reiher aus, weiß ich ja nach wem ich Ausschau halten muß, ich frag mich nur wie die Katze den da raus bekommen hat ohne das er größere Kampfspuren davon getragen hat. (ca. 2-3Kg)
Neben dem Koi lag die Seitenflosse, und das eine Auge war raus. Sonst war nichts an ihm zu erkennen, hab ihn vorhin noch einmal rundum beäugt.


----------



## Inken (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Und ich dachte, die zerstörten Augen seien ein Zeichen für einen Reiherangriff.. Oder ist das nur ein Märchen? Vielleicht war der Fisch dem Reiher dann zu groß/schwer, um mit ihm davon zu __ fliegen?

Wie groß ist/war denn der arme Kerl?


----------



## JochenK (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Hallo Inken,

so zwischen 35 und 40 cm länge hatte er schon, war auch kerngesund und nicht altersschwach.
Das ist der Punkt der mich am meisten Wundert.
Als ich die Fische vor ein paar Wochen umgesetzt habe in den neuen Teich, war es rictig Arbeit die beiden großen zu bekommen ;-)


----------



## Fluni81 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Oh man, wie ärgerlich..der schöne Fisch


----------



## Inken (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Hallo Jochen!

Die Reiher sind ja bekanntlich sehr geduldige Tiere. Sie verharren regungslos am Teich um dann im richtigen Moment zuzustechen. Wenn dann die Beute - so wie in deinem Fall - fast doppelt so schwer ist wie der Vogel, muss er sie wohl oder übel liegenlassen.



> Der __ Graureiher erreicht eine Körperlänge von 90 bis 98 Zentimeter und wiegt zwischen 1.020 und 2073 Gramm.


Quelle
Vogel: max. 2kg, Fisch: 2-3kg --> schafft das ein Reiher noch? 

War nur so eine Idee von mir, denn Katzen fressen keine glatten, runden Löcher in ihre Beute, jedenfalls nicht meine!


----------



## ebo (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Wenn es eine Katze war kommt die wieder. Und Katzen, zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung, spielen ein bisschen mit ihrer Beute und lassen sie dann irgendwo liegen. 
So war das zumindest bei mir. 3  Koi ( ca. 30 - 35 cm ) habe ich dadurch verloren. 

Das waren damals etliche Gespräche mit meinem Nachbarn die aber nicht sehr ergiebig waren. 

Aber Tips werde ich diesmal definitiv keine geben. 
Auch wenn sich meine Meinung nicht geändert hat 

Bei einem Reiher wenn er zustößt entsteht doch kein so großes Loch nur weil der da reinpiekt. Da fehlt ein recht großes Stück das filetiert der da doch nicht raus. Oder irre ich da?

Gruss
ebo


----------



## herbi (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Servus,...

habe mal gelesen das auch Marder an Fische rangehen,....?

Sieht schlimm aus,....

Kannst du ned irgendwie einen E-Zaun ausenrum machen,....?

evtl. hilft das was,....!?


----------



## JochenK (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Zaun ja, aber ob ich den mit Spannung versorge muss ich mir mal überlegen wenn der Teich fertig ist.

Leider bin ich aktuell noch in der Bauphase, da ist es schwierig eine wirklich ordentliche und sinnvolle Schutzmaßnahme zu ergreifen.
Hab vorhin mal als erste Maßnahme 5000L zulaufen lassen, vielleicht hilft das ja etwas.


----------



## canis (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Hallo

Ich befürchte, dass es wohl gar nicht so einfach ist, nur ein Tier als "Täter" zu überführen. Naturgemäss werden tote Tiere von allerlei weiterem Getier angegangen, die die Spuren dadurch verfälschen. Die ausgepickten Augen sind klassisch für Krähenvögel (dazu zählt beispielsweise auch die Elster, die ja als erfolgreicher Fischräuber bekannt ist) - ebenso wie das Loch auf der Seite. Das muss aber nicht heissen, dass diese Vögel den Fisch auch aus dem Teich rausgeholt haben. 

Ein Reiher verschluckt seine Beute i.d.R. ganz und nimmt nicht bloss Teile davon zu sich. Auch das Augenauspicken habe ich beim Reiher noch nie beobachten können. 30-35cm wären für den Reiher sicher schon an der oberen Grenze, wenns denn überhaupt noch gehen würde. Der Kormoran ist ja ähnlich gross wie der Reiher, erbeutet aber Fische dieser Grösse noch problemlos. Der Reiher ist dagegen auf kleinere Fische spezialisiert. Aufgrund dessen könnte es durchaus sein, dass ein Reiher den Fisch rausgeholt hat, ohn dann aber nicht fressen konnte und ihn einfach liegen liess. Sicher ist die aufgrund der Spuren aber überhaupt nicht. 

Katze wie auch Marder können durchaus Fische erbeuten. Allerdings dürften diese dann meistens gefressen werden (zumindest beim Marder). 

LG
David


----------



## JochenK (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Hallo David,

ich glaube das könnte auch hin kommen was Du schreibst, bezogen auf Krähenvögel.
Sowohl die gemeine Krähe wie auch Elstern gibt es hier zu Hauf, die Krähen haben vor kurzem heraus gefunden, dass mein Vlies 900 prima ist um Nester draus zu bauen, bzw. diese damit auszupolstern...

Das wäre auch nachvollziehbar, aber eben nicht beweisbar was auch nur für mich wichtig wäre um entsprechenden Schutz zu installieren. Es geht hier nicht um Streit mit Katzenbesitzern oder dem Vogelschutzbund nur um das einmal klar zu stellen.

Der Verlust ist ärgerlich, mehr noch trauer ich jedoch um meinen letzten Stör der auch seit ein paar Tagen fort ist.

Werde morgen mal sehen was ich in der aktuellen Bauphase noch "schützend" hinzubauen kann.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

ärgerlich, ärgerlich.
Hatten letztes Jahr auch Verluste durch einem Reiher; hatten Krähen und Katzen.
Seit wir den Reiherschreck haben, sind keine der o.g. Tiere mehr am Teich. Den Reiher sehe ich ab und zu mal beim Nachbarn auf dem Dach oder wenn er mal über den Grundstücken langfliegt. Aber an den Teich traut er sich nicht mehr. Habe am WE mal beobachtet, wie 2 Krähen von unserem Dach auf die Terasse neben dem Teich geflogen sind und noch so gedacht, "na die sind bestimmt zu klein für den Reiherschreck (ich weiss, das Wärme den Bewegungsmelder auslößt) und genau in diesem Moment ging das Ding los. PERFEKT !!!
Hatten aus Kostengründen erst einen günstigen aus dem Baumarkt. Der hat aber nach 2 Monaten den Geist aufgegeben. Dann haben wir uns den Originalen (Scare Crow) geholt und sind damit sehr zufrieden. Ich denke er ist auch allemale schöner als irgend ein Zaun.

LG maik


----------



## freitag (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Hallo,

ich würde auch sagen kein Reiher.

Wahrscheinlich hat eine Katze mit Ihm gespielt und dann liegen lassen.

Den Rest haben dann Krähen o.ä. besorgt. Denn die sind im Moment sehr aktiv.

Ich empfehle den Reiherschreck, Wasserstrahl mit Bewegungsmelder (Scare Crow) .

Viele Grüße

freitag


----------



## Garfield (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Hi,



> Katze wie auch Marder können durchaus Fische erbeuten. Allerdings dürften diese dann meistens gefressen werden (zumindest beim Marder).


Mein Erfahrung ist bei den Katzen eher das Gegenteil. Schon beim Futter haben meine beiden eine deutliche Aversion gegen fischhaltiges Futter.

Einmal hat meine Frau eine __ Goldorfe in der Garageneinfahrt überfahren, die war noch komplett intakt. Bei all den Katzen in der Nachbarschaft hätte doch wenigstens eine davon kosten müssen. 
Einmal habe ich eine Goldorfe im Treppenhaus gefunden, komplett ganz. Beim Entsorgen hat sie dann noch einen Japser gemacht, habe sie zurück in den Teich gesetzt und sie ist weggeschwommen.



> Wahrscheinlich hat eine Katze mit Ihm gespielt und dann liegen lassen.
> Den Rest haben dann Krähen o.ä. besorgt



Genauso sehe ich das auch.

Liebe Grüsse,
Jeannot


----------



## Digicat (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Servus Jochen

Hast ein Bild von der Stelle am Teich, also von der Uferzone ....

G`schichterl ...... wir hatten ja unmengen an Nachbars-Katzen 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 
am Schwimmteich, in dem auch 30 Goldorfen ein sehr glückliches Leben hatten .....
Keine einzige __ Goldorfe wurde "gefischt" ...... 
Entweder lag es an den "letargischen" Katzen  oder an meinem Ufer, daß die Katzen gar net zu den Fischen gelangen ließ


----------



## Garfield (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Hi,

fällt mir gerade ein, ich habe selbst gesehen wie eine meiner Goldorfen aus dem Teich gesprungen ist. Genau beim Schlauch zur Auffüllung mit Frischwasser im Sommer ist sie rausgesprungen. 
Wie gesagt, hab's gesehen und sie wieder reingetan, aber sonst wäre sie wohl da verendet.

Liebe Grüsse,
Jeannot


----------



## Digicat (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Servus Jeannot

Kann ich leider von meinen Goldorfen nicht berichten ... die drehten immer ganz friedlich ihre Runden ... 

Dein Erlebnis läßt eventuell auf einen parasitären Befall schließen. Springen und scheuern sind die ersten Merkmale 

Um nochmal auf den Reiher zurück zu kommen und der Kormoran 1 und Komoran 2

Aber nicht das jetzt der Eindruck entsteht ich hätte den "Dieb" schon identifiziert, die Bilder sollten nur die Größenverhältnisse ins rechte Licht rücken .....


----------



## Digicat (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Noch ein Nachtrag eines Fischfresser`s

Das diese "herzigen" Tierchen .....


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Hallo Helmut,

wenn Du grad am verlinken bist, hast Du noch den Film von dem Marder, der diesen riesigen Fisch wegschleppt?


----------



## canis (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Danke Helmut für die Bilder. Ich kenne dieses Forum gut und war früher dort auch aktiv (heute schaue ich zwar noch regelmässig rein, aber das Niveau ist dort viel zu hoch für meine fotografischen Fähigkeiten...). Die Bilder des Reihers zeigen schön, bis zu welcher Grösse Fische gefressen werden. In anderen dort gezeigten Bildserien wurde aber auch deutlich, dass grössere Fische mitunter nicht geschluckt werden können (es wurden eben auch erfolglose Versuche gezeigt). Die Brasse, die ich auf ca. 25 cm schätze, ist schon am oberen Ende des "Verschluckbaren". 

Für den Kormoran war der __ Barsch aber wohl gerade mal die Vorspeise, diese bringen weit grössere Brocken runter

LG
David


----------



## Digicat (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Servus Elschen

Nein, leider ... aber das kann ich anbieten  gerade ergoogelt ...
Hätte so was als "Jägerlatein" abgetan .... unglaublich .... zu was die Tiere fähig sind.


----------



## canis (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Gerade noch gesucht und gefunden:

http://naturfotografen-forum.de/o336819-Den+Hals+nicht+voll+genug...

http://naturfotografen-forum.de/o321956-es+kann+nur+einen+geben:+...

http://naturfotografen-forum.de/o285378-Zu+groß (wobei er diesen Fisch auch nicht schlucken konnte)

http://naturfotografen-forum.de/o218308-Erfolgreich...

http://naturfotografen-forum.de/o213669-Pech+für+den+Hecht...

LG
DAvid


----------



## Digicat (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Servus David

Dort ergeht es mir wie Dir .... die Latte liegt verdammt hoch ... außer ein paar Versuche  ... das war es, schau mir aber gerne die hervorragenden Fotos an


----------



## Digicat (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: War das ein  Reiher? (Opferansicht)*

Danke für die Bilder David ... da sieht mal wieder was alles in den Schnabel paßt


----------

